# Selling this PoS



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Sorry for the Rage but i'm done with this phone...constant drops and poor data.If anyone would like it or trade then hit me up....real offers please.

http://swappa.com/listing/KGV191/view


----------



## cantcurecancer (Jul 30, 2011)

Have you tried getting it replaced? Perhaps you got a defective device?


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

cantcurecancer said:


> Have you tried getting it replaced? Perhaps you got a defective device?


Yup, sounds like a bad device. Has been discussed in length here on Rootz. You should not be dropping data at all.


----------



## utcu (Nov 24, 2011)

Have you tried flashing any other radios? I'm using the 404 radios and my data is amazing. No drops etc. There's even hybrid radios available. I'd try that before saying the phone is of poor quality. Also you should post this in the classified thread on the main page of the forum. You might have better luck if you're not looking for reasons to keep it. Good luck with your decision either way.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Please no trading via Rootz as it can turn into a HUGE mess. Feel free to list it for sale though just no trades. Also like stated might want to bring it in for an exchange as the majority of users aren't having this issue.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Ok here is the deal...ive got 2 of these damn phones bought 1-20-12 and they both are doing it with perfect signal (can see our tower from my house 400 feet tops)
sometimes it's all ok then drop....or i turn into robot voice and vis versa....anyways i've now posted it on swappa and also ebay....i would like decent money for these phones due to they are brand new perfect condition..and need the money for something..anything...it's so sad that i flinched at the thought of buying an iphone today to fix this crap..but i know it's not Andy's fault just this phone and fail samsung. Also yes we both have the 4.0.4 radio's and i'm on aokp...and have tried every rom out and same shit....my job requires me to be on call and this sh!t is plan stupid now.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

I have had 4 Nexii. The first was great save for a speaker issue that prompted me to replace it. The next two had constant signal loss. The telephony process would completely reset - the signal bars would disappear and then usually, but not always come back about 30 seconds later. This happened about 50 times a day. I didn't notice it at first, but then it became quite apparent, so I installed an app called No Signal Alert so it would log ever time it happened and that is when I realized it was a big problem. So there are some bad devices out there. My first and current device have never done it. I have only had two loss of signal alerts pop up and they happened when I went through a low signal area, so there are good devices out there. Try exchanging it before giving up on it, as when it works properly, it is great.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

well frankly i love this phone but i don't jump hoops with Verizon and exchanges...i'll try exchanging my wifes while i sell mine...but if hers does it again i'm done with sammy....


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

What would the sale price be? Keep in mind the broke high school student discount









Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

Yeah it can be a pain, but it works better if you do it over the phone versus in store. The stores will try to avoid doing it at all costs it seems so I never deal with them. I have never had issues when doing it over the phone. I explain what happens, explain what I did to troubleshoot and advise I did a factory reset and then they just exchange it. Heck, they haven't even asked me if it was damaged or been wet like they used to. They just overnight me one.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

OP updated...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

I was getting data drops with 4.0.4 radios but was on hybrid 4.0.4 cdma and 4.0.3 lte before as soon as I flashed back to hybrid my drops disappeared. Anyway it seems you're set on selling it. Sorry you've had trouble with it. But if you decide to give it another shot try the hybrid radios. Pm me if you need the zip.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

Why would someone want to buy or trade for your defective GN?


----------



## Lchupacabras (Sep 23, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> Why would someone want to buy or trade for your defective GN?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> Why would someone want to buy or trade for your defective GN?


Especially for that price. I can see offering it at a discounted price, but when somebody can buy a perfect one, for that kind of money, or less, it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

calripkenturner said:


> I was getting data drops with 4.0.4 radios but was on hybrid 4.0.4 cdma and 4.0.3 lte before as soon as I flashed back to hybrid my drops disappeared. Anyway it seems you're set on selling it. Sorry you've had trouble with it. But if you decide to give it another shot try the hybrid radios. Pm me if you need the zip.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'd like to scope out those hybrid radios

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi guys well i've desided to take the night and cool off on this one...did a little reading and it turns out that google might fix the issues in 4.05? and it's in april (maybe) well i'll activate my Thunderbolt until then and test the update on this (devective) one to see if it truly is software....also i would like the hybrid zip to test on my wifes please....thank you guys...just lost my head last night with drops, I do love this phone..other than the phone lol.


----------



## ziocomposite (Mar 9, 2012)

kicker22004 said:


> Hi guys well i've desided to take the night and cool off on this one...did a little reading and it turns out that google might fix the issues in 4.05? and it's in april (maybe) well i'll activate my Thunderbolt until then and test the update on this (devective) one to see if it truly is software....also i would like the hybrid zip to test on my wifes please....thank you guys...just lost my head last night with drops, I do love this phone..other than the phone lol.


It's very understandable. You pay for the device and when used should have no problems. You shouldn't have to tinker, adjust, fix, & etc just to use it daily. I don't have those problems with mine since I haven't had a chance to be around 4g constantly but if it happens to mine, rest assured I'll be playing the return until satisfied game. If you're going to sell it later on, make sure to exchange for at least a non-defective one. Don't want to put someone else in the same situation you're in =P


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

eman3316 said:


> Why would someone want to buy or trade for your defective GN?


First thing I thought as I started reading the OP. You need to get a refurb at least before you sell them, which after you do you would prolly want to keep it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Hi guys well i've desided to take the night and cool off on this one...did a little reading and it turns out that google might fix the issues in 4.05? and it's in april (maybe) well i'll activate my Thunderbolt until then and test the update on this (devective) one to see if it truly is software....also i would like the hybrid zip to test on my wifes please....thank you guys...just lost my head last night with drops, I do love this phone..other than the phone lol.


There was a very long post on here about the data drop issues. Its not software related, it's hardware. Like the user stated above, call VZW and get a replacement even if you are selling it. No need to stick someone with a defective device that they won't be able to replace. It sucks but there is something wrong with some of these phones.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> Why would someone want to buy or trade for your defective GN?


I'd buy it as a dev phone. I need another one just for ROM work and theming 
But seriously, try the 4.0.4 radios. If no joy, exchange it. This phone rocks, but there are some dud phones out there.

The quality control by Samsung could be a bit better. And try another store, I there are entire bad lots, often people get a bad phone, trade it in, get a bad phone, trade it in elsewhere and it works fine.


----------



## TheNeighbor (Nov 4, 2011)

I had data drops like crazy on both of my Bionics. Not my Nexus though. I agree the signal reading is miss calibrated at least that is what I heard. Haven't had any voice quality issues. This is the best phone I've had to date.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

stock 4.0.4 DEFINITELY fixes this issue.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Hi guys well i've desided to take the night and cool off on this one...did a little reading and it turns out that google might fix the issues in 4.05? and it's in april (maybe) well i'll activate my Thunderbolt until then and test the update on this (devective) one to see if it truly is software....also i would like the hybrid zip to test on my wifes please....thank you guys...just lost my head last night with drops, I do love this phone..other than the phone lol.


Do you know how to use fastboot? It's pretty simple to flash radios.


----------



## luigi90210 (Sep 5, 2011)

You can get it exchanged for an iPhone or any phone of equal price. My friend almost took a droid razr Maxx as an exchange but he didn't like the phone so he took another gnex and got one that is perfectly working.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> stock 4.0.4 DEFINITELY fixes this issue.


I can confirm that this is false. I tried stock 4.0.4 and other ROMs with all combinations of radios on both Nexii that were affected and it definitely was a hardware issue.

Edit: Let me add that it may fix hand off issues or other data issues but the complete loss of service definitely is a hardware issue.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I can confirm that this is false. I tried stock 4.0.4 and other ROMs with all combinations of radios on both Nexii that were affected and it definitely was a hardware issue.
> 
> Edit: Let me add that it may fix hand off issues or other data issues but the complete loss of service definitely is a hardware issue.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


i confirm my phone just works


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> i confirm my phone just works


That may be true for your case but claiming absolutes with only one example is not good practice.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Hi, my phones broken... Would you like to buy it? Or trade for your working phone?...... Hahahahaha


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I can confirm that this is false. I tried stock 4.0.4 and other ROMs with all combinations of radios on both Nexii that were affected and it definitely was a hardware issue.
> 
> Edit: Let me add that it may fix hand off issues or other data issues but the complete loss of service definitely is a hardware issue.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


i've used 4.0.4 on 5 different g.nexs and it fixed all of them with similar problems. i'm guessing you used it on one. if so my statement is more valid 5>1. if not. whatever, im gonna go slam broads tonight and sleep fine.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

If you can, RETURN IT. Or sell it. Either or, but the first option is preferable.

Wait for the Galaxy S3 to come out in May-June ish. It's going to destroy the Nexus. Nexus imho was a flop of a release. Subpar specs for a top dollar phone.

Not trying to bash you guys who enjoy it, that's cool and fine, but it sounds like OP had the same disappointment with the GN that I had. I promptly returned mine in less than a week and am now happy sitting on my Thunderbolt with CM7.2 until the Galaxy S3 comes out. And I KNOW I will be much happier with that device than this one =/

Besides, the screen on the Galaxy Nexus is disgusting. Pentile + very poor blacks made it far worse than I could handle. Go in a dark room and play a movie on the Galaxy Nexus. When it goes to a dark scene with black-ish areas, look for blue/purple squares. A lovely artifact of Pentile. Then in the same dark room, download the app "LCD Test" and keep tapping until it cycles to full pure black. When your eyes adjust to the light levels, look for dark splotches all over the screen. So far I've seen it on my Galaxy Nexus, my friend's GN, on each phone in a Verizon store, and have seen several threads about it. It's a part of their shoddy processing on the screen. No avoiding it =(

Edit: by the way, I'm not saying you HAVE to be in a dark room to see these bad artifacts. Once seen, it cannot be unseen. Your eyes know they're there and look for them all the time. If you are of the placebo affect mindset and haven't yet "found" your artifacts, don't go looking for them. Because when you find them, and you will find them, you'll regret that you did.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> i've used 4.0.4 on 5 different g.nexs and it fixed all of them with similar problems. i'm guessing you used it on one. if so my statement is more valid 5>1. if not. whatever, im gonna go slam broads tonight and sleep fine.


If you had read my post it was two devices. And assuming that it will fix everyone's issue because it fixed your issue is asinine. If stock 4.0.4 fixed this issue for everyone there would not be thousands of posts in multiple threads dedicated to this issue. As I said previously, 4.0.4 may fix hand off issues or other data issues but the complete disconnection from the network is a hardware issue.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> If you had read my post it was two devices. And assuming that it will fix everyone's issue because it fixed your issue is asinine. If stock 4.0.4 fixed this issue for everyone there would not be thousands of posts in multiple threads dedicated to this issue. As I said previously, 4.0.4 may fix hand off issues or other data issues but the complete disconnection from the network is a hardware issue.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


shoulda got an iphone

worked on the 5 devices i put it on, o well, and still 5>2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> shoulda got an iphone
> 
> worked on the 5 devices i put it on, o well, and still 5>2


Go troll other forums.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

abqnm knows his *shtuff* . So I'm gonna have to side with him


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> Go troll other forums.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


the iphone thing was a joke. relax homie, im just saying it fixed 5 phones and you have 2. so yes you def have a hardware problem, not-cool, return it, give it another chance. plus this argument on my priority scale = 0 so i figured i'd throw a nice iphone jab in there for fun.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

amm5890 said:


> the iphone thing was a joke. relax homie, im just saying it fixed 5 phones and you have 2. so yes you def have a hardware problem, not-cool, return it, give it another chance. plus this argument on my priority scale = 0 so i figured i'd throw a nice iphone jab in there for fun.


I was just attempting to help here. I have long since resolved those issues. I was merely explaining to the op that it was likely a hardware issue and exchanging it would be a good option.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

People get signal issues and the complete network disconnect confused. Two different issues. The hardware fault will not be fixed by software. The phone will lose all connection every few minutes. Cant make or receive calls, texts or anything. It becomes a $700 paperweight throughout the day.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

abqnm said:


> I was just attempting to help here. I have long since resolved those issues. I was merely explaining to the op that it was likely a hardware issue and exchanging it would be a good option.
> 
> Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


well you did kinda blast my first post in this thread trying to make me look like a jabroni bro. i was just telling him that 4.0.4 def works for some people who may think they have hardware problems like me and my friends did.

edit: i understand that. natemz, before i flashed i got the mobile network not found thing quite a bit when trying to make a call. who knows, 4.0.4 could have a placebo effect on me or the phones i worked on could have magically started working


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

OK guys let me make this clear....I am on 4.0.4 radios,yes I know how to flash...and when I say drop I mean two things...1=mid call hangs up...with 75-83dbm 2= I become mister robot voice or they flat can't hear me. I'm running AOKP build 28....my wife is stock with the 4.0.4 radios still locked actually..all I did was root cwm and install radios. Hope this clears it up...so return both or wait for update to test it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> So return both or wait for update to test it?


You might as well return them both. Even though it would be extremely rare & unlucky to get two phones with identical problems, it sounds like you have hardware issues which are not likely to be fixed with a firmware update. Samsung has definitely released crappy hardware in the past, just ask anyone who bought a Captivate.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Return them asap.


----------



## calripkenturner (Feb 9, 2012)

http://db.tt/mo3M2REo

That's the link for the hybrid radios for anyone who wants them just flash in cwm you don't have to do fast boot or anything. The 4.0.4 radios were giving me data drops on my original nexus so I exchanged it. And the same problem on the new one. These radios solved the problem for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

This thread makes me wanna sell my Nexus lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

OK I'll ride BIG RED when I get home..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> This thread makes me wanna sell my Nexus lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Do it!

You'll be happier holding off for a true upgrade.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Do it!
> 
> You'll be happier holding off for a true upgrade.


Can't tell if trolling...


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Can't tell if trolling...


In what way would I be trolling? It's sound advice for anyone who's on the fence with their Nexus. If you're having doubts, return it before it's too late. Hold out for the huge boat load of excellent phones on the very near horizon, and don't settle for this gimped overpriced Google phone. The GN is an extremely over-rated phone that is marred by too many problems. You may or may not notice them, but they're there. It all depends on how willing you are to look past them. I was not willing to settle for this device, and I hope others in a return window make that decision too. I'm sure anyone who's happy with a Galaxy Nexus, but doesn't like the issues with it, will be loads happier with a Galaxy SIII.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> In what way would I be trolling? It's sound advice for anyone who's on the fence with their Nexus. If you're having doubts, return it before it's too late. Hold out for the huge boat load of excellent phones on the very near horizon, and don't settle for this gimped overpriced Google phone. The GN is an extremely over-rated phone that is marred by too many problems. You may or may not notice them, but they're there. It all depends on how willing you are to look past them. I was not willing to settle for this device, and I hope others in a return window make that decision too. I'm sure anyone who's happy with a Galaxy Nexus, but doesn't like the issues with it, will be loads happier with a Galaxy SIII.


What kind of phone do you own?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> In what way would I be trolling? It's sound advice for anyone who's on the fence with their Nexus. If you're having doubts, return it before it's too late. Hold out for the huge boat load of excellent phones on the very near horizon, and don't settle for this gimped overpriced Google phone. The GN is an extremely over-rated phone that is marred by too many problems. You may or may not notice them, but they're there. It all depends on how willing you are to look past them. I was not willing to settle for this device, and I hope others in a return window make that decision too. I'm sure anyone who's happy with a Galaxy Nexus, but doesn't like the issues with it, will be loads happier with a Galaxy SIII.


lol really? I'm picky as hell and would NOT look past issues if I had them. I've never had data drop except when it was a VzW issue. I have absolutely no complaints about my device and a lot of people also don't. Sounds like you had a bad experience and are trying to convince others to think what you think.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

jr313 said:


> What kind of phone do you own?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'd vote for him owning an iPhone, and referring to the new iPhone as the amazing phone on the horizon: )
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Mustang302LX said:


> lol really? I'm picky as hell and would NOT look past issues if I had them. I've never had data drop except when it was a VzW issue. I have absolutely no complaints about my device and a lot of people also don't. Sounds like you had a bad experience and are trying to convince others to think what you think.


I also do not have a single issue with my phone, waited from my OG droid because I never saw a suitable upgrade, but the nexus definitely has been. Bought it day 1 (morning actually, about an hour after the store opened lol), havent had a single one of these issues since. Converted 2 iPhone 4 using friends who were unhappy with the 4s announcement instead of 5, and that was before I rooted/ROM'd, which has improved this phone tenfold. Guess I got lucky. Looking forward to see what improvements 4.0.5 and especially 4.0.5 customs bring.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm using my Thunderbolt at the moment because I returned my Galaxy Nexus after 1 week of owning it. Day one it was awesome sauce, day two it lost alot of its flair and the data drops, crappy screen (pentile is to blame) and issues with the MHL were getting frustrating, day three I was pretty much convinced I wanted to return it.

I'm not trying to make people think what I think, I'm just trying to point out how this phone really is a let down given it could have been so much better. And more over, should have been much better.

Of course if you are "stuck" with this device, and are not the pickiest human being on Earth, you're going to say "well gee my phone is fine I have no problems with it." And that's fantastic! I'm glad your phone avoided all the manufacturing problems that aren't classified as defects but actually the way the phone is supposed to work. But for anyone who has a chance to return this device and get their upgrade back, I couldn't recommend doing that fast enough.

Edit: as for the iPhone thing, snarky







I hate the fruit company with a passion. I always try to turn family and friends away from their products as they are nothing but pay for the name junk.

The phones on the horizon I was speaking of had nothing to do with the iPhone 5.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> lol really? I'm picky as hell and would NOT look past issues if I had them. I've never had data drop except when it was a VzW issue. I have absolutely no complaints about my device and a lot of people also don't. Sounds like you had a bad experience and are trying to convince others to think what you think.


I'm more picky than this guy, and I don't have any problems. Trust me, I got the Thunderbolt a week after it came out and the same day I switched it for another because of the light bleeding from the backlights of the nav buttons. Then I went to a few different VZW stores trying to get a replacement because my vibration motor was bent slightly and was kinda loud when it went off. Got another replacement and the screen was lifted slightly out of one side. I had VZW reps get short with me and had to talk to a manager to get my problems taken care of. Eventually I got a Rezound as a replacement and I was pissed that the battery cover creaked since it wrapped around the edges. So much so that I bought a case. I sold it a week later to get a Nexus and I haven't had a problem with it.

If you don't think the Galaxy Nexus is a good phone, that's fine. But don't act like it's some universally hidden fact that it's complete shit. It's the best phone I've ever had by far. I don't see a phone out now that is better. The only thing that might give it a run for its money is the Galaxy S III but you seem to have something against Sammy so that's out. Whatever man, good luck with whatever device you go with. We'll be right here happy with what we have.


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I'm using my Thunderbolt at the moment because I returned my Galaxy Nexus after 1 week of owning it. Day one it was awesome sauce, day two it lost alot of its flair and the data drops, crappy screen (pentile is to blame) and issues with the MHL were getting frustrating, day three I was pretty much convinced I wanted to return it.
> 
> I'm not trying to make people think what I think, I'm just trying to point out how this phone really is a let down given it could have been so much better. And more over, should have been much better.
> 
> Of course if you are "stuck" with this device, and are not the pickiest human being on Earth, you're going to say "well gee my phone is fine I have no problems with it." And that's fantastic! I'm glad your phone avoided all the manufacturing problems that aren't classified as defects but actually the way the phone is supposed to work. But for anyone who has a chance to return this device and get their upgrade back, I couldn't recommend doing that fast enough.


Well i came from a TB myself and i am not stuck with this device i change phones like i change underwear and hands down this is the best phone I've owned and trust i've gone thru many phones and companies, Moto, Samsung, Htc, Lg. I have not had any of these defects you speak of on my nexus maybe poor signal but i took care of that and battery drain with an upgrade to 4.0.4' i have 4bars full 4g and i'm getting 71/2 to 9 hrs single charge on stock battery i am sorry to hear you had a bad experience, but every phone has its flaws that's why we can root and make things better on our side due to the dev community. I know you've experienced bad things happening with your bolt cuz i did when i owned it but i didn't run around suggesting ppl run and return their device due to me having a bad experience. Yous should probably just stay in your Tbolt section and talk about a phone that you love than coming here in ours throwing your sour grapes around, I know i dont go in you section dogging out a phone i didn't care for very much. That's my opinion tho take it how you like.


----------



## solographics (Aug 6, 2011)

My girlfriend had the same problem with her's where it would drop 2 out of every 3 calls she made/received and we got it replaced. The second Nexus did the same thing so we went to Verizon and had them replace her sim card. Now it works like how a phone should.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Never had a problem with my nexus. Major problems with this phone are individual flaws not due to design. I wouldn't trade this phone for any other on sale, which is why I bought it.

Dark leader, if you sent yours back why are you still trolling the galaxy nexus forums?

Go amp up your thunderbolt in the appropriate forum.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Build quality/manufacturing defects are questionable, development is amazing.

Coming from a DX, my options were this or the Rezound. I feel I made the right choice, I hop in the Rezound forums every now and then.. they just don't compare.

Luckily I've avoided any major issues, some data drops.. but a new sim card and the 4.0.4 radios seemed to help.

I understand where people are coming from with the known hardware issues, but if you want fast moving development, this is the place to be.

My $0.02.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

something to ponder .... not every file in a stock rom comes from Google







there are proprietary binaries that are closed source. John Baptiste Quero reminded me of this fact when I asked him about the one way call audio issue on twitter. @jbquero for the curious.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nailbomb3 said:


> something to ponder .... not every file in a stock rom comes from Google there are proprietary binaries that are closed source. John Baptiste Quero reminded me of this fact when I asked him about the one way call audio issue on twitter. @jbquero for the curious.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


A fair amount of the Verizon Galaxy Nexus will be closed source sadly. But it's a damn sight more open than any other phone on VZW.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

https://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24019

Want it fixed ? Start hammering vzwsupport twitter and Samsung twitter and make sure you star the issue on the link above. They don't read rootz after all xD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> A fair amount of the Verizon Galaxy Nexus will be closed source sadly. But it's a damn sight more open than any other phone on VZW.


Doesn't matter if its closed sourced libs. Sammy can fix them and then devs can use them. Win. We just need to motivate them.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I'm using my Thunderbolt at the moment because I returned my Galaxy Nexus after 1 week of owning it. Day one it was awesome sauce, day two it lost alot of its flair and the data drops, crappy screen (pentile is to blame) and issues with the MHL were getting frustrating, day three I was pretty much convinced I wanted to return it.
> 
> I'm not trying to make people think what I think, I'm just trying to point out how this phone really is a let down given it could have been so much better. And more over, should have been much better.
> 
> ...


Crappy screen? Ummm ok? I assume you got the worlds worst Nexus then because mine is amazing. I too came from a TBolt and using the TBolt after getting my Nexus the screen was ugly as sin. My wife has the Rezound which people claim has a better display than the Nexus and side by side I can state whoever thinks that is literally insane. I LOVE the display on this phone the colors are great and now with color control in kernels you can then fine tune them to perfection for your taste.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Crappy screen? Ummm ok? I assume you got the worlds worst Nexus then because mine is amazing. I too came from a TBolt and using the TBolt after getting my Nexus the screen was ugly as sin. My wife has the Rezound which people claim has a better display than the Nexus and side by side I can state whoever thinks that is literally insane. I LOVE the display on this phone the colors are great and now with color control in kernels you can then fine tune them to perfection for your taste.


Gonna have to disagree with you there... I have the Nexus, GF has the Rezound... her screen absolutely blows mine away, no matter what I do with color control kernels. Rezound probably has the best android screen on the market. This isn't just my opinion, its fact  Check the specs! more dpi on the rezound.. its quite amazing the depth and clarity that phone has.


----------



## x.v_ (Aug 23, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you there... I have the Nexus, GF has the Rezound... her screen absolutely blows mine away, no matter what I do with color control kernels. Rezound probably has the best android screen on the market. This isn't just my opinion, its fact  Check the specs! more dpi on the rezound.. its quite amazing the depth and clarity that phone has.


Regardless of the dpi (negligible), we have the stupid PenTile, which makes it look worse (in my opinion). The screen is still a big upgrade from my Droid X, but I prefer other phones' screens. The Rezound looks somewhat nicer to me and the iPhone still beats it in my book. But it's a Nexus, and that's all I'll buy based on the current phone market.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

TheRealBeesley said:


> Gonna have to disagree with you there... I have the Nexus, GF has the Rezound... her screen absolutely blows mine away, no matter what I do with color control kernels. Rezound probably has the best android screen on the market. This isn't just my opinion, its fact  Check the specs! more dpi on the rezound.. its quite amazing the depth and clarity that phone has.


ok but the dpi is meaningless since they are both high enough to begin with. My GNex screen is stunning and my wife's Rezound is good but not as clear/vibrant.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

I had to replace my wife's gnex on the first day. Constant network drops including phone calls and sms. The second one has been flawless. It's hardware defects. We understand your frustration cause it shouldn't happen this late in the smart phone game. Try to get a replacement from vzw and don't forget to restore to locked and unrooted before sending the phone back

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Haze (Nov 26, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> If you can, RETURN IT. Or sell it. Either or, but the first option is preferable. Wait for the Galaxy S3 to come out in May-June ish. It's going to destroy the Nexus. Nexus imho was a flop of a release. Subpar specs for a top dollar phone. Not trying to bash you guys who enjoy it, that's cool and fine, but it sounds like OP had the same disappointment with the GN that I had. I promptly returned mine in less than a week and am now happy sitting on my Thunderbolt with CM7.2 until the Galaxy S3 comes out. And I KNOW I will be much happier with that device than this one =/ Besides, the screen on the Galaxy Nexus is disgusting. Pentile + very poor blacks made it far worse than I could handle. Go in a dark room and play a movie on the Galaxy Nexus. When it goes to a dark scene with black-ish areas, look for blue/purple squares. A lovely artifact of Pentile. Then in the same dark room, download the app "LCD Test" and keep tapping until it cycles to full pure black. When your eyes adjust to the light levels, look for dark splotches all over the screen. So far I've seen it on my Galaxy Nexus, my friend's GN, on each phone in a Verizon store, and have seen several threads about it. It's a part of their shoddy processing on the screen. No avoiding it =( Edit: by the way, I'm not saying you HAVE to be in a dark room to see these bad artifacts. Once seen, it cannot be unseen. Your eyes know they're there and look for them all the time. If you are of the placebo affect mindset and haven't yet "found" your artifacts, don't go looking for them. Because when you find them, and you will find them, you'll regret that you did.


 Have fun using crap wiz. S3 being on VZW = locked down like a boss. Tbh at this point the Nex runs everything I throw at it with no lag, it shows the benefits of software optimization. I've used a s2 w/ ICS and the Nex is just as smooth despite being having an older gpu and ti soc vs exynos.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Data drops are a known issue with DEFECTIVE Nexus phones. You should get a replacement if this happens. As far as the screen, I couldn't agree with Mustang more, it's perfection. I love being able to control it, and regardless of the higher DPI on the Rezound, that screen is no more vibrant than my Thunderbolt was.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Build quality/manufacturing defects are questionable, development is amazing.
> 
> Coming from a DX, my options were this or the Rezound. I feel I made the right choice, I hop in the Rezound forums every now and then.. they just don't compare.
> 
> ...


Spot on post. Really nails it.

As for why I'm still here after returning my phone, it's because as blaine said this is the hot spot for Android development. Pure ICS isn't really available in this stable form on any other phone that I am aware of, so this is the place to be to look around at whats going on in the Android dev scene. I'm not trying to troll, in fact I'm trying to do the opposite I want to genuinely voice my opinion to those who are 50/50 right now with their device. It's really easy for a ton of people to press someone to look past the faults of their device, faults that they are NOT happy with.

Yes the phone is decent, it's not "bad" by any stretch of the imagination. But for $299.99 ON contract, shouldn't you expect better? I honestly don't know how anyone could live with the screen artifacts which are NOT "defective." These are not defects people can claim their angel phone does not possess. ALL Pentile screens show these artifacts, and it's just too much to bare for someone who really is OCD about their screens. That was reason enough for me to return it. I'd encourage anyone who notices the artifacts and doesn't take kindly to them to return asap as well. RGB AMOLED 720p screens are not far away in the timeline, and imho, are more than worth the wait.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

And in response to everyone saying their screens are gorgeous... what the hell?  Do people just have that different level of standards?

Turn your brightness down, all the way, and tell me you don't see any color tint and horrible cloth like pattern all over the screen.

Go into a dark room and make your screen full black (0,0,0 RGB) and tell me you don't see ANY splotches. I mean stare at it, really stare at it and tell me your black screen is pitch black with no darker spots/lines/artifacts.

If you can honestly say 100% objectively confirmed that you do not have these problems (which I know you cannot) then good for you, you have some miracle manufactured phone that defies the very quality that is a Pentile Super AMOLED.

But if you do admit to seeing these artifacts, but feel you can deal with them, then accept that there are people who cannot deal with them. That for the top pricing of this phone, they refuse to accept it. That's really all it comes down to and I don't know how to convey that to anyone so I won't bother trying anymore. My final 2 cents: if you can live with this phones faults keep it. If not, do something about it and move on.


----------



## nailbomb3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Coming from my photography background:

I think its pretty subjective as far as what people like to see for color. A lot of people seem to really like super saturated colors. Some don't and prefer a more neutral color balance. It really depends upon the content you are looking at and your 'taste'.

When I first looked at a Gnex in store I didn't really like the super saturated colors but now I'm growing to like it.

I think you CAN draw some distinctions thou based upon the different screen technologies and artifacting and the like, but to say one is CLEARLY superior..wellll.....

I'm not using it for color critical viewing and print matching so. That's what I have a calibrated monitor on my PC for. I bet most here don't even color calibrate
their TV's to some type of reference standard xD.

After having it for 2 weeks now, my D2G's screen looks 'funny' where before it looked perfectly fine lol.

JMHO.


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow this got off track...OK so update...I did try the hybrid radios for kicks...and so far 1 drop call and one force restart due to the other end couldn't hear me. So I should return both huh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Spot on post. Really nails it.
> 
> As for why I'm still here after returning my phone, it's because as blaine said this is the hot spot for Android development. Pure ICS isn't really available in this stable form on any other phone that I am aware of, so this is the place to be to look around at whats going on in the Android dev scene. I'm not trying to troll, in fact I'm trying to do the opposite I want to genuinely voice my opinion to those who are 50/50 right now with their device. It's really easy for a ton of people to press someone to look past the faults of their device, faults that they are NOT happy with.
> 
> Yes the phone is decent, it's not "bad" by any stretch of the imagination. But for $299.99 ON contract, shouldn't you expect better? I honestly don't know how anyone could live with the screen artifacts which are NOT "defective." These are not defects people can claim their angel phone does not possess. ALL Pentile screens show these artifacts, and it's just too much to bare for someone who really is OCD about their screens. That was reason enough for me to return it. I'd encourage anyone who notices the artifacts and doesn't take kindly to them to return asap as well. RGB AMOLED 720p screens are not far away in the timeline, and imho, are more than worth the wait.


 I completely disagree about the screen. To this day I still say it's the best on a phone I've ever seen. By now I think it's obvious that pentile is a love or hate thing. But fact is neither side is right or wrong it is preference.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> And in response to everyone saying their screens are gorgeous... what the hell?  Do people just have that different level of standards?
> 
> Turn your brightness down, all the way, and tell me you don't see any color tint and horrible cloth like pattern all over the screen.
> 
> ...


so for some "miracle reason" you KNOW that ALL of these phones have your problems? get real. I have a family plan with 3 galaxy nexus phones, and guess what, 1 of the phones have your screen issue. The other two do not, what is a person to do? Well, im having it replaced... Tough I know. If you came on this board expecting sympathy for your absurd idea that everyone here is wrong and your by some divine reason right, then your out of your mind.

btw, many high resolution samloed displays have those blotches you see in the dark on lowest brightness with black screens. If you don't believe me check out the razr section. (my razr was terrible with it. my gnex has no issue)


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Wow this got off track...OK so update...I did try the hybrid radios for kicks...and so far 1 drop call and one force restart due to the other end couldn't hear me. So I should return both huh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i would. did you try a new sim too?

and about the screen, it does look awful at low brightness levels, but when compared to my friends iphone at 50% brightness the colors on the gnex look so much nicer,


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

who really rocks their smart phone at the lowest brightness level and expects it to look good?


----------



## chino0131 (Oct 15, 2011)

Barf said:


> who really rocks their smart phone at the lowest brightness level and expects it to look good?


I was thinking the same thing. To answer your question -	Someone looking for any issue to complain about, and an excuse to rationalize their issues with the screen. Idk about anyone else, but I researched the phone before I bought it. tested it out as well at the VZW store before I spent the money. I knew it had a pentile screen, but that wasn't a deal breaker for me. Idk why if you have that much of an issue with the Pentile screen you even bought the phone. If you're phone has data drops and dropped calls, I get and understand your point. But its not like it wasn't a known fact that this phone had a pentile screen from the start.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> And in response to everyone saying their screens are gorgeous... what the hell?  Do people just have that different level of standards?
> 
> Turn your brightness down, all the way, and tell me you don't see any color tint and horrible cloth like pattern all over the screen.
> 
> ...


The scenarios you describe are pretty specific. My brightness is almost never all the way down and who cares what my screen looks like when its all black.

My screen and my girlfriend's are beautiful for everyday use.

Nuff said.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

To everyone arguing about the screen... I have had 4 nexii and the screens have varied widely in appearance. The first one made all the greys look purple and had the terrible linen cloth effect at low brightness and had two splotches visible on grey backgrounds. The second was way too warm and had horizontal banding. The third had vertical banding and the linen cloth effect again. The one I have now is great. I can notice the linen effect on this one only if I turn the brightness below what the stock ROM will allow so I call it very good. The rezound screen still has the washed out blacks that you don't get with amoled and that is reason enough for me to pick the nexus.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> And in response to everyone saying their screens are gorgeous... what the hell?  Do people just have that different level of standards?
> 
> Turn your brightness down, all the way, and tell me you don't see any color tint and horrible cloth like pattern all over the screen.
> 
> ...


I do not see any artifacts, color tint, cloth pattern, etc. You have a shitty phone and I'd return it if I were you.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I do not see any artifacts, color tint, cloth pattern, etc. You have a shitty phone and I'd return it if I were you.


 plus once you get used to samsung screens and color tints the rest look like crap

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Wow this thread derailed big time. To the OP, return it. I will agree that Sammy does not seem to have the build quality of other manufacturers. This is obvious by all the defective devices people are reporting. Although I did go through 3 Droid X's before getting a good one.

I'm on my 2nd GNex because I had one of the bad screens. I could not be happier coming from the Tbolt. A far superior phone if you have one without defects. All of the complaints of people saying its a crap phone stem from them having bad devices. I do blame Sammy for that.

A good gnex pwns all other Androids out right now.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Wow this thread derailed big time. To the OP, return it. I will agree that Sammy does not seem to have the build quality of other manufacturers. This is obvious by all the defective devices people are reporting. Although I did go through 3 Droid X's before getting a good one.
> 
> I'm on my 2nd GNex because I had one of the bad screens. I could not be happier coming from the Tbolt. A far superior phone if you have one without defects. All of the complaints of people saying its a crap phone stem from them having bad devices. I do blame Sammy for that.
> 
> A good gnex pwns all other Androids out right now.


couldn't agree with you more

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

well I installed the hybrid radios like I said and did a teat all day yesterday....took a screenshot of part of the no signal alert log.....note I was in -83 to -95 area all day.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> well I installed the hybrid radios like I said and did a teat all day yesterday....took a screenshot of part of the no signal alert log.....note I was in -83 to -95 area all day.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Return it. Hell. They mail you the replacement. No reason to keep fighting with it.


----------



## Robstunner (Dec 31, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Return it. Hell. They mail you the replacement. No reason to keep fighting with it.


This.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> Ok here is the deal...ive got 2 of these damn phones bought 1-20-12 and they both are doing it with perfect signal (can see our tower from my house 400 feet tops)
> sometimes it's all ok then drop....or i turn into robot voice and vis versa....anyways i've now posted it on swappa and also ebay....i would like decent money for these phones due to they are brand new perfect condition..and need the money for something..anything...it's so sad that i flinched at the thought of buying an iphone today to fix this crap..but i know it's not Andy's fault just this phone and fail samsung. Also yes we both have the 4.0.4 radio's and i'm on aokp...and have tried every rom out and same shit....my job requires me to be on call and this sh!t is plan stupid now.


If you are required to be on call your job should be buying the phone ...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker22004 (Jun 12, 2011)

The company phone does not get service where I live..so they use mine..(att fail) OK I've called Verizon and they are sending me a replacement thanks guys...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bash_array (Feb 28, 2012)

kicker22004 said:


> Sorry for the Rage but i'm done with this damn phone...constant drops and poor data.If anyone would like it or trade then hit me up....real offers please.
> 
> http://swappa.com/listing/KGV191/view


Bad device. Get it replaced

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> The company phone does not get service where I live..so they use mine..(att fail) OK I've called Verizon and they are sending me a replacement thanks guys...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Good call and good luck


----------



## k.electron (Aug 17, 2011)

Please take a look at this thread before u jump the gun.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19021-constant-data-loss-problem-4g-only-updated-30112-fixed


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

kicker22004 said:


> The company phone does not get service where I live..so they use mine..(att fail) OK I've called Verizon and they are sending me a replacement thanks guys...


Problem with using a personal phone with work is if someone sues your company you may be required to hand over the phone for discovery reasons. Also many companies push Active Sync policies to the phone.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

Arguing and being smug on a message board helped me fix my data drop problems (directed at no one in particular).


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1391509

http://forums.androi...brightness.html

http://androidforums...navy-blues.html

http://www.galaxynex...ng-display.html

http://www.galaxynex...o-you-care.html

http://androidforums...o-playback.html

I'm behind each one, each post, making it all up. Yep.

Denial's hard I guess.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1391509
> 
> http://forums.androi...brightness.html
> 
> ...


No one denies there have been some issues. But again, call vzw, they'll send you a new one. It's that simple. The screen on my first one had the vertical banding. My replacement does not. It's perfect, and displays none of the issues you linked to. And I checked them all. But I can sympathize with that "this can't be right" feeling when you have one that has an issue.

Does it suck that you might have to take thirty minutes out of your day to call? Sure. But it's well worth it. I wouldn't even think about owning another phone on vzw right now.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> No one denies there have been some issues. But again, call vzw, they'll send you a new one. It's that simple. The screen on my first one had the vertical banding. My replacement does not. It's perfect, and displays none of the issues you linked to. And I checked them all. But I can sympathize with that "this can't be right" feeling when you have one that has an issue.
> 
> Does it suck that you might have to take thirty minutes out of your day to call? Sure. But it's well worth it. I wouldn't even think about owning another phone on vzw right now.


I read about the screen problems before I bought my phone. But I thought to myself "what are the odds I'll have manufacturer defects hahaha I mean c'mon. It must be like 1 out of every 1,000 phones are defective. I'll be fine." Then I get my GNexus and waddya know, screen is horrendous. Anything less than 35% brightness and it goes deep purple and the whole screen has this ugly linen effect with banding.

The sheer number of phones out there with this problem leads me to believe it's not a "problem" or "defect" but rather the way the technology is. You have to factor something in here. If there's this many forum posts on this problem, imagine how many lemons are really out there but the owner is too ignorant to the fact that there's even a problem? Not saying ignorant as in they are of lower intelligence. Ignorant as in they are completely unaware of whats in front of them. Everyone has varying levels of perception and understanding. What might look like a perfect screen to one person may in fact be a "defect" to another. Who's right and who's wrong has nothing to do with it. The whole problem with a lot of the posts in forums like the ones in here is people place subjective perceptions in place for objective fact. That's what's killing me right now as I read this thread. There's so much conjecture in this field it's unreal.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> I read about the screen problems before I bought my phone. But I thought to myself "what are the odds I'll have manufacturer defects hahaha I mean c'mon. It must be like 1 out of every 1,000 phones are defective. I'll be fine." Then I get my GNexus and waddya know, screen is horrendous. Anything less than 35% brightness and it goes deep purple and the whole screen has this ugly linen effect with banding.
> 
> The sheer number of phones out there with this problem leads me to believe it's not a "problem" or "defect" but rather the way the technology is. You have to factor something in here. If there's this many forum posts on this problem, imagine how many lemons are really out there but the owner is too ignorant to the fact that there's even a problem? Not saying ignorant as in they are of lower intelligence. Ignorant as in they are completely unaware of whats in front of them. Everyone has varying levels of perception and understanding. What might look like a perfect screen to one person may in fact be a "defect" to another. Who's right and who's wrong has nothing to do with it. The whole problem with a lot of the posts in forums like the ones in here is people place subjective perceptions in place for objective fact. That's what's killing me right now as I read this thread. There's so much conjecture in this field it's unreal.


don't feel so ambivalent about this. If you look at your screen and you feel there's something wrong with it , chances are that in fact there is something wrong with it. Bad enough to warrant a replacement ?that's the question.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh I'm not concerned about if I can determine the defection of a product in my possession. I found out pretty much day one of owning it that the screen had problems. I came to this thread in particular because the OP seems to share his distaste for this phone. I posted my experience with it which would hopefully aid anyone on the fence about returning it or not to come to a decision. I simply put the facts out there and let everyone else decide.

As far as being ambivalent, towards what? The phone? I have nothing good to say about it and will leave it at that. As for this thread, I just want to set things straight so people understand whats in front of them, not guess or assume they are immune and have a perfect device because of what they perceive. Sure, you might be happy with it, but closing your eyes doesn't make the problems disappear. But knowing the problems are there and accepting them, that's a whole different jar o'worms and I have no say in it. If a user sees the faults and accepts it, that's his choice. But don't mask the reality that this phone has faults, it certainly does and unless they make sweeping changes to the hardware in future revisions, it shall remain so.


----------



## illini79 (Dec 27, 2011)

I got a replacement yesterday because of calls but more importantly GPS problems.

I now know what peeps are talking about concerning banding. The screen on my original phone was beautiful, this replacement is far from that. Its like night and day. I hope the 3rd one coming tomorrow is good to go. Third times a charm right? Knock on wood...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

illini79 said:


> I got a replacement yesterday because of calls but more importantly GPS problems.
> 
> I now know what peeps are talking about concerning banding. The screen on my original phone was beautiful, this replacement is far from that. Its like night and day. I hope the 3rd one coming tomorrow is good to go. Third times a charm right? Knock on wood...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yeah, some people just refuse to realize that there are bad (defective) screens out there. Sammy really screwed the pooch on the Gnex launch. Way too many bad devices out there. But once you get a good one....best phone I have ever owned hands down!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Yeah, some people just refuse to realize that there are bad (defective) screens out there. Sammy really screwed the pooch on the Gnex launch. Way too many bad devices out there. But once you get a good one....best phone I have ever owned hands down!


This. Companies may sometimes not thoroughly quality check their product. But you paid a hefty price: demand what you paid for or demand a refund. Simple as that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> This. Companies may sometimes not thoroughly quality check their product. But you paid a hefty price: demand what you paid for or demand a refund. Simple as that.


^ This. I LOVE my GNex no issues since launch day but I know if I had one I'd complain because I gave them my hard earned money and demand my standards be met!


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Oh I'm not concerned about if I can determine the defection of a product in my possession. I found out pretty much day one of owning it that the screen had problems. I came to this thread in particular because the OP seems to share his distaste for this phone. I posted my experience with it which would hopefully aid anyone on the fence about returning it or not to come to a decision. I simply put the facts out there and let everyone else decide.
> 
> As far as being ambivalent, towards what? The phone? I have nothing good to say about it and will leave it at that. As for this thread, I just want to set things straight so people understand whats in front of them, not guess or assume they are immune and have a perfect device because of what they perceive. Sure, you might be happy with it, but closing your eyes doesn't make the problems disappear. But knowing the problems are there and accepting them, that's a whole different jar o'worms and I have no say in it. If a user sees the faults and accepts it, that's his choice. But don't mask the reality that this phone has faults, it certainly does and unless they make sweeping changes to the hardware in future revisions, it shall remain so.


 I was actually agreeing with you. As a matter of fact my wife's first gnex had to be replaced cause it dropped the entire network every five minutes. Her replacement has no network issues but the colors on the screen are not as bright as mine. 
All of this is unacceptable and shame on Samsung and vzw for rushing a product like that. You're right , those of us who were lucky enough to get a good unit shouldn't be blind to the fact that this phone is PLAGUED with different issues. 
On a related note , one of my previous phones was a samsung fascinate and guess what : if it hadn't been for the awesome devs that phone would have been unusable !
It's a shame that the number one mobile phone maker in the world has such poor quality control. I don't understand because Samsung s other products are very reliable and defect free

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

laureanop said:


> I was actually agreeing with you. As a matter of fact my wife's first gnex had to be replaced cause it dropped the entire network every five minutes. Her replacement has no network issues but the colors on the screen are not as bright as mine.
> All of this is unacceptable and shame on Samsung and vzw for rushing a product like that. You're right , those of us who were lucky enough to get a good unit shouldn't be blind to the fact that this phone is PLAGUED with different issues.
> On a related note , one of my previous phones was a samsung fascinate and guess what : if it hadn't been for the awesome devs that phone would have been unusable !
> It's a shame that the number one mobile phone maker in the world has such poor quality control. I don't understand because Samsung s other products are very reliable and defect free
> ...


Here here man =( It's a shame indeed. Mine was having the network drop problem as well on top of the screen issues. I just haven't seen a product with such a high failure rate... it's wild. And it's not like this is some cheap knock off brand device that you get for free on contract, It's the second most expensive Verizon phone on the market I believe lol... doesn't speak well for their QC!


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

It must be user error.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

nimerix said:


> It must be user error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


Go troll elsewhere.

Sent from my brain using human to phone transport technology.


----------



## laureanop (Aug 1, 2011)

nimerix said:


> It must be user error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


we will disregard this post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

nimerix said:


> It must be user error.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-2


My nexus doesn't have any of these problems but I don't think it's user error.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Show me a device that doesn't launch with issues. Even the almighty Apple royally screwed the pooch with the iPhone 4. It's electronics/tech it happens.


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Show me a device that doesn't launch with issues. Even the almighty Apple royally screwed the pooch with the iPhone 4. It's electronics/tech it happens.


Please don't try to downplay just how bad this particular launch really is. The fact is, I got my Nexus on March 12th, and it still had the same problems that launch phones had/are having. And it's not just one lemon per store, it's more likely dozens. It's pretty bad man...

No doubt this is the best phone on Verizon at the current point in time, but really there's no way you can justify it's seldom few positives as a way to negate the horrible screens and data connection issues. Sure some people lucked out, but the number of people who didn't tells me it's not as much of a luck thing but well 50/50.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Please don't try to downplay just how bad this particular launch really is. The fact is, I got my Nexus on March 12th, and it still had the same problems that launch phones had/are having. And it's not just one lemon per store, it's more likely dozens. It's pretty bad man...
> 
> No doubt this is the best phone on Verizon at the current point in time, but really there's no way you can justify it's seldom few positives as a way to negate the horrible screens and data connection issues. Sure some people lucked out, but the number of people who didn't tells me it's not as much of a luck thing but well 50/50.


You are way off base in your numbers and frankly your thoughts on this device. People typically don't go to forums to rave about things they go to complain. So for every one complaint on a forum there are loads of others happy with their device. You are making this device sound like a giant POS because you and some others got bad hardware. It happens and if you can't handle that fine don't use the phone. But if you hate this device so much (not me saying this it's your words basically) then why do you continue posting in the GNex forum? No one has to like every device is my point and you saying that this launch was a disaster for anything other than the lack of release date is way wrong.

Other devices that had issues on launch: iPhone 4, HTC TBolt, Samsung Droid Charge, Every RIM device (sorry BB users lol) etc etc. It happens and I'm not downplaying anything. A few issues here and there are going to happen. Overall I guarantee the vast majority of GNex users are more than happy with their device.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> You are way off base in your numbers and frankly your thoughts on this device. People typically don't go to forums to rave about things they go to complain. So for every one complaint on a forum there are loads of others happy with their device. You are making this device sound like a giant POS because you and some others got bad hardware. It happens and if you can't handle that fine don't use the phone. But if you hate this device so much (not me saying this it's your words basically) then why do you continue posting in the GNex forum? No one has to like every device is my point and you saying that this launch was a disaster for anything other than the lack of release date is way wrong.


^^This x1000^^


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Beauty is held in the eye of the beholder.

However, there are objectively confirmed issues with these screens and if anything I think I am UNDERestimating the numbers here... That's all I'm trying to point out with my posts. That these problems are extremely widespread. You are right that people who are aware of these forums are more likely to complain then to compliment, but at the same time you aren't even looking at the number of people who don't know about forums, who maybe are complaining but they don't know the mediums we do. And maybe some people just aren't perceptive enough to notice it or care. I think that last group of people are a major part of the ones who defend rubbish devices on forums obsessively and it just get's frustrating for me as an IT technician to see so much conjecture in place of fact.

At this point however I've made it clear what my point is and I will stop so I don't sound like a broken record. Love it or hate it this phone has serious issues. As you said either return or accept it. The whole point to this thread was a user, much like me, is disgusted with his purchase and is looking to get rid of it. I was simply sharing what I've researched and found to be fact for others to review who may be considering a return on their (broken) device as well. The problem arises when people become extremely defensive of their phones like it's their kid and someone said it's ugly.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> At this point however I've made it clear what my point is and I will stop so I don't sound like a broken record.


Too late.


----------



## ziocomposite (Mar 9, 2012)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Beauty is held in the eye of the *beerholder*.


bahaha, couldn't help it =P. Coming from the original droid, this phone is superb and I'm extremely lucky to not have had these issues so far. Haven't had a chance to test out 4g continuously so that's still pending. From my past history with phones, it will be replaced once at some point before my 2yrs are up while hopefully getting a quality replacement =D


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> bahaha, couldn't help it =P. Coming from the original droid, this phone is superb and I'm extremely lucky to not have had these issues so far. Haven't had a chance to test out 4g continuously so that's still pending. From my past history with phones, it will be replaced once at some point before my 2yrs are up while hopefully getting a quality replacement =D


Nice edit







Best of luck to you


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

Move the bickering to xda. Rootz is suppose to be a happy place -____- lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kenkoshko (Jul 23, 2011)

I bought mine used in December , off eBay. ..haven't had no problems, I guess I lucked out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I think the "This phone sucks for me" thread has gotten old...closed.


----------

